# Convertir .avi en .ts



## Marcant (13 Octobre 2008)

Venant d'acquérir le logiciel "Transmit" pour transférer des videos sur ma Freebox. En revanche, je ne savais pas que la Freebox ne lisait pas les formats .avi ou .mpg mais que c'était le format .ts. Existe t'il une solution ?


----------



## pat734 (13 Octobre 2008)

Marcant a dit:


> Venant d'acquérir le logiciel "Transmit" pour transférer des videos sur ma Freebox. En revanche, je ne savais pas que la Freebox ne lisait pas les formats .avi ou .mpg mais que c'était le format .ts. Existe t'il une solution ?



Bonjour,
Voir ici : 
http://forum.telecharger.01net.com/...mpeg_ts_en_mpeg_normal-339040/messages-1.html

http://rohr.surlenet.net/spip.php?article405

http://rohr.surlenet.net/spip.php?article406

http://rohr.surlenet.net/spip.php?article408

http://www.graffitix.com/index.php?pg=MXUVCmpegts

Bonne lecture.


----------



## Marcant (13 Octobre 2008)

Merci, je vais regarder tout ça !


----------



## Marcant (20 Octobre 2008)

J'ai regardé les liens mais c'est pour convertir les .ts de la Free mais pas convertir les vidéos de l'ordinateur pour qu'ils puissent être lues par la Freebox.


----------



## ntx (20 Octobre 2008)

Le Freebox peut lire tous les formats compris par VLC, pas besoin de conversion la plupart du temps. Pour les formats autres, on en a maintes fois parlé : Handbrake, MPEG Stream Clip et consorts.


----------



## Marcant (21 Octobre 2008)

Oui en effet, je viens de passer une video .avi et ça fonctionne parfaitement. Bon cela doit dépendre de la source alors, il faut que je m'y colle un peu plus !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

Marcant a dit:


> Oui en effet, je viens de passer une video .avi et ça fonctionne parfaitement. Bon cela doit dépendre de la source alors, il faut que je m'y colle un peu plus !




surtout que le format .avi est un format conteneur, il peut embarquer différents codecs audio et vidéo.

la Freebox s'appuie sur le logiciel Freeplayer pour lire du contenu vidéo et comme Freeplayer est basé sur VLC. 
ce que lit VLC, la Freebox le lit.

.


----------

